# Craziest F#&*ing thing you've seen while riding?



## COTarHeel (Apr 30, 2011)

What's the craziest thing you've seen or situation you've found yourself in while riding? Personally, rounding a bend and suddenly having the grass on either side of the trail on fire for about 100 yards takes the cake for me. I know y'all got some stories too so let's hear 'em!


----------



## bow53 (Jan 8, 2021)

COTarHeel said:


> What's the craziest thing you've seen or situation you've found yourself in while riding? Personally, rounding a bend and suddenly having the grass on either side of the trail on fire for about 100 yards takes the cake for me. I know y'all got some stories too so let's hear 'em!


well I saw a herd of turkeys but that's nothing compared to your story.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

Riding Pisgah a bear jumped up and ran with with us for about 20 yards. The bear was 10 feet up in the woods. He turned up the hill going deeper into the woods. Thank god we were on a decent and had good speed!


----------



## hdave (Feb 9, 2005)

Rolled up on a 6' rattlesnake cruising on the trail same direction.


----------



## pushinpixels (Jul 4, 2007)

Almost rode into a huge Moose a few days ago. It was around a blind corner and we scared the crap out of each other. Those animals can MOVE!


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

On a training road ride on the Colorado Front range I rode by a horse ranch. There was a middle aged woman riding her horse in the pasture. The horse bucked a little and tossed her off. She landed on her head which instantly disappeared. I was 100% freaked out. I jumped off the bike and ran across the field, Look roadie shoes and all. I got to her as she pulled herself...head attached...out of a gopher hole and sat down. She knew how lucky she was to have that gopher hole there.


----------



## mrallen (Oct 11, 2017)

Wasn't a trail, but on a busy 2 lane road with a wide shoulder riding a road bike and look up to see this guy running down the shoulder at us buck naked. Middle of the morning in full sunlight on a busy road. Figure there had to be a good story behind that one. Went out the window to avoid the woman's husband who was chasing him with a shotgun? Laundry day? Who knows.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

A couple having sex
Remnants of a rave: clothes, empty beer/liquor bottles, smoldering bon fire, torn up tents, and a working cell phone. yes, in the middle of a forest. reported it. Ranger showed up & he used the cell phone to call the ravers, funny story. 
A burning cross (scary).
A couple marijuana plants (circa 1997-well before legalization). 
Police tape: someone had been sexually assaulted. This one was really depressing. 
Watching a Jeep drive up a near vertical 30'+ tall rock face on Flat Pass in Moab. It was so steep, you really wouldn't try climbing it. The entrance to Amasa Back is equally entertaining. 
Shooting stars (night ride).
Tornado (F3) with subsequent lightening strikes hitting the trees above us. 
Hail storm while descending Icarus (Winterpark).


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

just a bird that got caught out in -15F too long...and froze solid while cowering into a small nook in a tree


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Mar 27, 2017)

Taking your words literally...

A couple of Mongoose mating... mongoose are crazy, and these two were [email protected]€#ing, and is a thing I saw while riding


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Outside of crazy weather, a night time frog migration, and a similar "worm night" (imagine enough frogs or worms that you cannot avoid them and they are sticking to your tires and flinging on your glasses) a buddy and I had just completed the no-longer-accessible Mohican Wilderness MTB trail when a large, white horse came running down the road. It looked agitated and wide-eyed. It ran in a circle in front of us which revealed a very large, bloody, 3-corner tear in its hide on one side of its abdomen. It must have injured itself jumping over a fence. Soon, a woman on a 4-wheeler rode up and, with a little help from us, calmed it, roped it and began to lead it back from whence it came. ...leaving a trail of blood all the way.

-F


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

127.0.0.1 said:


> just a bird that got caught out in -15F too long...and froze solid while cowering into a small nook in a tree


Yep - saw a seagull frozen to the ground on a New Years Day ride, once.

-F


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

bronxbomber252 said:


> Taking your words literally...
> 
> A couple of Mongoose mating... mongoose are crazy, and these two were *[email protected]€#ing*, and is a thing I saw while riding


The OP distinctly said "F#&*ing"

God, these people don't even know how to spell!



-F


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I wasn't on a bike at the time(but bikes are legal on that trail) & saw a family of dear. Was taking a picture of the deer family with my camera as a hawk swoops down to grab a squirrel on a tree. The hawk must have not had a good grip on the lunch & the animal fell on hiker having him scream I am hit, ****.


----------



## Mike Aswell (Sep 1, 2009)

My all time was almost running over a large black bear. There isn't too dense of a population where I ride, you see them occasionally if you're in the woods enough, but not often. And never too close.

But I literally almost ran over him (or her) coming around a bend on a fast, flowy section of trail. It absolutely scared the **** out of both of us. I basically yelped -- yeah, that's the word I'll use. And it scooted its ass off the trail in a cartoon like way where its back legs were moving faster than its front legs.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

There's a campground near where I grew up that's in a swampy area that you'd have to be stupid to camp in. Mosquitos everywhere and no real attractions at the camp. As a new mountain biker in the early 90s it was great though with trails everywhere that I could access from my house and usually have all to myself. One day I'm cutting through the campground, come around a corner and in front of me, lining the whole site were Deadheads occupying every space. Patchuli, dreadlocks, weed, all the usual stuff. There's a few dozen campsites in there and I'd never seen more than a handful used at once and now to my surprise, there's dirty hippies everywhere. I declined their many offers to try out my bike.

Around the same time in a very remote area, I was bombing down a trail with very thick brush all around it. I come around a corner, and there's a hunter with a shotgun pointed right at me. Both of us yelled. He said he could see the white of my bike through the underbrush and thought I was a white tail deer. Would've been a really easy place for him to dispose of a body if he'd accidently killed me.

Same place a few years later I was really lost. No map. No such thing as smart phones with gps at this point. I was out of food and water after hours of pedaling. I pop out onto a dirt road and see a guy parked on the side in a pickup truck. Cool, I'll just go over to him to get directions out of here. The guy is sleeping but I'm so beat up and want to get out of there so I decide to wake him up to help me. I rap on the window. Nothing. I bang louder. Nothing. I start yelling to him. Nothing. I'm now pounding on the window and screaming at the guy and he did not wake up. Pretty sure he was whacked out on H. Got the hell outta there.

Same place. Me and buddy pop out of some single track onto a dirt road. We hear a vehicle approaching. It sounds like it's going really fast. These dirt roads are not maintained so I couldn't imagine going more than 15-20 mph but as they approach, they appear to be doing well over 40. It was a pickup truck with a bunch of surly teens in it. They looked terrified. A few seconds later we hear another car coming. This one sounds like it's flying too. Not sure what's happening we pop back in the woods just as a station wagon comes bombing down the road. The windsheild is smashed and there's an old guy (probly my age now) driving with his head of the window with blood all over his face. He loooked beyond pissed and was apparently chasing down the teens and appeared ready to kill them if he caught them. 

I googled up a couple of others I've posted in the past:
- came across an abandoned pet cemetary in the middle of nowhere. A bunch of the graves were dug up and there were a bunch of little empty coffins. Pedaled out of there pretty quick. 

-came across about a half dozen D cup bras hanging from trees. I am withholding the incriminating pics we took. 

-on a solo ride on some trails I did not know, I came flying into an opening and found about 10 chairs arranged around a fire pit. In each chair was a scare crow of sorts. Some had pumpkin heads. Some had Halloween masks. Checked my back and got the hell outa there pretty quickly.

Those were the good old days. Back to work now....


----------



## TRP (Mar 21, 2021)

Mountain Lion watching a group of deer who had no clue it was there. I didn't stick around to see what happened.


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

*Member has removed content due to fundamental disagreement with this site owner's views favoring expanded access for electric mountain bikes (eMtb) on multiuse singletrack in public lands.*


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

I was doing a solo night ride in the fall back when I lived in the Midwest, and I stopped for a quick rest on one of the river trails that connects all of the singletrack on the system I was riding. I heard a rustle in the bushes next to me, and a baby deer came walking out of the woods. When I say baby, I mean this thing couldn't have been more than a day or two old. It barely had it's footing and was wobbling all over the place. He was maybe the size of a medium dog... Anyways, he wobbles over to my bike and starts nibbling on the knobbies on my tire. He wanders around the front of my bike for a minute, and then comes over and starts nibbling on my shoe in the same way he was my front tire. I just sat there with my jaw dropped. I saw the mom down the hill a little ways from us just staring at me, so I didn't make any sudden movements because deer can actually get aggressive. The baby finished nibbling on my shoe, looked up at me for a bit and then just wandered off. The mom circled around, jumped up the hill and her and the baby disappeared into the woods. 

Craziest animal encounter I have ever had, by far. The only thing I can think is that it just walked towards my head lamp, and was young enough where it didn't recognize potential threats yet.


----------



## bikerider2 (Nov 9, 2011)

Crazy things over 20 plus years riding. 2 topless ladies one out for a jog the other modeling. I've seen multiple animal sightings: bobcat ahead of me on the trail dart into the bushes and come out a few seconds later with a rabbit in its mouth, 2 rattlesnakes entwined in their mating rituals. I once came across a recently rolled truck with the driver walking down the fire road swearing at himself. It's been a fun ride and looking forward to more crazy sightings the next 20 years.


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

On a night ride. A shallow empty grave with the shovel stuck in the freshly dug dirt. 

Another night ride, A duck walking down the trail. no water anywhere around. Just waddling down the trail with absolutely no interest in letting me go by. Just kept looking back and quacking at me. Eventually the trails forked and we went separate ways


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

riding up the gut at Apex couple summers back... front range of CO has its share of sneks inc rattlers. So - head on swivel as its a chunky tech grind. Pedalling along and sure enough - small snake slithers out of brush on to trail right in front of me - but its dark/green so I know its a non venomous lil guy... I don't stop pedaling and DAM -he goes head first right into my front wheel and I suck him right the frick up in the spokes - 2 revolutions, a couple "thwacks" and one very loud very high pitched scream later - and im off the bike and he's off the trail... look up and a hiker is coming down the trail w a huge smile - I say " you hear that high pitched school girl scream" - he nods - and I say - "snake in the wheel - It was me screaming"... we both chuckled...


----------



## Preston67 (Mar 20, 2008)

I came up behind two (older) guys wearing home made robes and carrying staffs. They didn't hear me coming and when I made a noise he jumped and whipped around with the staff held with two hands like a quarter staff. I was like "sorry didn't mean to startle you" and they grumbled something mildly aggressive as I passed by. About 30 minutes later near the trailhead a totally normal looking middle aged woman asked me if I had seen two guys walking down the trail. I just replied "yes". This was probably late 90's well before LARP and cosplay was widespread and they were much older than most of those folks as well.


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

A few friends and I came across a survivalist camp SE of Tucson on a ride in the late 90's. There were 30-40 guys in camo gear doing obstacle course style training exercises. I guess reconnaissance was not on the agenda for the day, since we managed to pass by undetected. Kinda freaked me out because it was around the time someone was posting bizarre political manifestos to the traffic light poles around town.


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

Preston67 said:


> I came up behind two (older) guys wearing home made robes and carrying staffs. They didn't hear me coming and when I made a noise he jumped and whipped around with the staff held with two hands like a quarter staff. I was like "sorry didn't mean to startle you" and they grumbled something mildly aggressive as I passed by. About 30 minutes later near the trailhead a totally normal looking middle aged woman asked me if I had seen two guys walking down the trail. I just replied "yes". This was probably late 90's well before LARP and cosplay was widespread and they were much older than most of those folks as well.


Did they have oddly shaped dice in their pockets?


----------



## Amt0571 (May 22, 2014)

A small bird came out from the bushes directly to my spokes.

I'll leave the rest to your imagination, but it wasn't pretty.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

We were coming down toward the end of the Dread & Terror section of the North Umpqua Trail in Oregon and were about 1/4 mile away from a campground area right on the river that had been taken over by hippies. As we come around a bend, they is a wall of ivy cascading down some rocks and a NAKED 300 lb black woman is posing in front of the ivy wall. There are a couple guys taking pictures of her with what appears to be quality camera equipment. I guess the hippies find that wall of ivy "spiritual". What they don't find spiritual is a bar of soap or a razor.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

This was a weird one. Couple Newts tug-o-war on an earthworm....

Worm wasn't giving it up either....


----------



## Original Goose (Jan 15, 2004)

1) Two teenagers dry humping right in the middle of the trail. Apparently doing it off to the side of the trail would have been too much trouble. The girl looked embarrassed. The boy did not.

2) I passed by a developmentally disabled kid hiking with their dad one time, and the kid proceeded to chase me, screaming, up the trail for 50 yards after I passed.

Same trail, actually.


----------



## Connor Burden (Jul 27, 2020)

i heard some aggressive rustling in the bush on the side of the trail so i checked it out and it turns out it was 2 kangaroos having a fully fledged fight. I ran out of there as quick as I could.


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

Funniest thing happened on a paved trail along the creek. I'm riding along on a Sunday morning, and as I look ahead I see a bunch of wild turkeys to the right of the trail hanging out. As I get closer, they all decide to run across the trail and take off in front of me. They're pretty quick, so I don't really slow down, until I realize that there is a slower one that started too late and is now running straight toward me. The bird at the last moment decided to spread its wing and slide to a stop and managed to avoid me. That was pretty funny.

Years ago, a group of us was climbing a fireroad in Downieville. All of a sudden a bear (good size cub) comes out of the wood, runs across the trail and straight up the mountain. The speed at which it moved was really impressive. We waited for a few minutes to see if mama bear was behind, but she never showed up.


----------



## Juansan (Dec 30, 2020)

Little plastic bags with poop in them.


----------



## Slowandfat (Jan 4, 2020)

I rounded a blind curve and almost ran over a couple, early 20's, having sex. They had on nothing...not even socks!


----------



## Roge (May 5, 2017)

bikerider2 said:


> Crazy things over 20 plus years riding. 2 topless ladies one out for a jog the other modeling. I've seen multiple animal sightings: bobcat ahead of me on the trail dart into the bushes and come out a few seconds later with a rabbit in its mouth, 2 rattlesnakes entwined in their mating rituals. I once came across a recently rolled truck with the driver walking down the fire road swearing at himself. It's been a fun ride and looking forward to more crazy sightings the next 20 years.


But no cougars?


----------



## diamondback1x9 (Dec 21, 2020)

my friend rode over a squirrel once... got some serious speed wobble. i almost hit a squirrel on our driveway, scared the crap outta me.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Ran over a possums tale...

It had a crack at my left foot & pedal.

Luckily was wearing 3/4 high mtb shoes with built in ingress cover over laces.

Didn't feel a thing.

Also, luckily that foot was at 12 o'clock in the pedal stroke.

If it had of been at 6, I'd likely have a few scars on my ankle/calf.

Saw two other possums that same night/ride... was a full moon out.

Possum's must have been speed dating 

Sent from my Asus Rog 3


----------



## Zwieback (Apr 11, 2021)

One fine day I was bombing along the Jardine Juniper trail, Logan UT and the next thing I knew a grouse popped up right in front of me! I overtook it instantly, catching it right between my arms, up against my chest, wings flapping like crazy all I could see were feathers. Skidding to a stop it flew off just as quickly leaving me amazed at what had transpired. Fast forward 30 years I was again bombing downhill this time in the Philippines and as I rounded a large woody shrub I startled a horse that was tied up on the other side of it. I quickly skidded to a stop noticing the long rope laying on the ground ahead begin to move very quickly in my direction as the horse darted around me. The rope wrapped around me as the horse circled the shrub and pulled tight knocking me down into the bush. The horse continued to circle, wrapping the rope tightly around my bike, me and that shrub at least 3 times until it couldn't go any further. The horse maintained its pull on the rope awhile leaving me completely hogtied unable to move until it finally settled down and loosened its hold! Suffice it to say I now round that same spot with great deal of caution...


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

seen some strange people out there, 

came across a guy walking around naked when it was raining and about 15 F out, didn't stop to ask if he was alright

came across a lady taking a crap in the middle of the trail, the disturbing part was that she had toilet paper with her as if the whole situation was planned.

come across a couple having sex in the woods,

a group of turkeys that kept advancing on me so I left the area

found a loaded glock in the middle of the trail once and turned it in to the park police as I had no idea what it could have been used for.


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

I've been riding MTbike since 1990. Seen a lot of strange and "different" on the trail. If my memory only worked as good as my legs.


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

On the ARBT I came across a freshly killed turkey with an intact egg among the gibbets.

Motorcycling, once I was confronted with a sudden dusty smokescreen from the back of a pickup truck. I braked but sailed into it, when I emerged I found myself riding next to a shop vac rolling down the freeway on its little wheels like R2-D2


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

As I rounded a bend on a large, open hillside, a guy 200 yards or so down the mountain side opened fire on me with a rifle. Bullets whizzing all around past my head. It was weird hearing the zing of the bullets, then the thump! of them hitting the ground, and THEN the sound of the actual rifle firing. Thankfully there was one large tree I could get behind, and then I got the hell out of there when he was (presumably) reloading.


----------



## Pest (Nov 19, 2020)

In 2017 I was riding some of the 4x4 trails around the homestead speedway... I was hauling ass and I come up on an alligator laying across 3/4 of the road..I barely have any time to react and just miss his snout by fractions of an inch.., scared the crap outta me! . I ended up cutting through a golf course so I wouldn’t have to go back the same way.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

I googled up and found some more stories I've posted in the past.....

I'd say a part of the reason I like to get out into the woods is to get away from everyday normal life and see what I can find. Here's another one from my memory banks:

Mid 1990's I did a ride in Blue Hills. It was a lousy day. Rainy. Cold, probably in the 40's, but I was fully engaged in mountain biking at the time and would ride anytime, anywhere. Meanwhile, it was the type of day that normal people would not be caught dead in being outside in the elements.

I was in the Fowl Meadow area, which is kinda isolated relative to the rest of Blue Hills. It parallels the Neponset River and at the time it was overgrown and not very well used by hikers or bikers. I had my head down and was cranking along, in the zone, when I glance up and make eye contact with a guy 20 yards ahead of me. We were both startled to see each other, like, 'hey!? wtf are you doing out here????' He was dressed in camo with a poncho and a large pack and I gave him a 'how's it going' as we passed.

He looked down and sort of grunted back. Weird. I got a strange vibe from the guy and felt like he was not comfortable seeing anyone else out there. What was he doing out there? No one hikes around this section of Blue Hills, especially on a cold rainy day. Was this guy responsible for some of the hobo-type camps I'd been coming across out here lately? I bet he was. He didn't appear to be a nature lover, getting his Thoreau on - he was more into hiding out from what I could surmise.

As I was driving home later that day, thinking about this weirdo, I remembered the recent local news stories of a bandit that had been raiding houses in the area. The Patriot Ledger kept updating stories about it. People would find their fridges raided, maybe a cigarette butt left behind, but nothing else stolen from what appeared to be a friendly burglar. No valuables were taken, just food, maybe some beer. Some people felt it was kind of quaint, and didn't feel threatened.

That had to have been the guy! I figured. All of the crimes were on the border of the Blue Hills which is a massive tract of land that connects Quincy, Milton, Dedham, Canton, and Braintree - the towns where all the crimes were reported. I was sure this was the guy! He looked guilty as hell, had a huge pack and looked like he was living in there and that would explain all the small camps I'd be coming across. Cool.

Flash forward a few months and another local story intersects this one. A prostitute had gone missing and eventually her body had been found in the Quincy Quarries which border the Blue Hills. They eventually arrested and convicted 3 scum bags of torturing, killing and dumping her body in the quarries. As it turns out the 'gentle burglar' who had been living in the Blue Hills was one of the 3. I'd looked this guy in the eye months earlier on the trail, initially assuming he was just another person enjoying the woods. Nope.

Few links to news stories:
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...despair.html&usg=AOvVaw072nvHCsqHZLLjt4e0BXdT

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...ew-rape-case&usg=AOvVaw34aJ-rwBcu6B_fE-_5eyZU


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Last one for now...Again, a solo trip down to Freetown. I decide that instead of parking at the main lot, I'll drive in to get some better access to the deeper areas of the forest. I park and I'm going through the motions of pumping up tires, etc, when I hear a car bombing towards me. I watch as it approaches and does a sweet Dukes of Hazard skid turn and it bangs a right as at very high speed. It looked to be some kind of under cover cop car. Soon another similar car flies down the same road, but this one stops where I am. An official looking type guy gets out and starts grilling me as to who I am, why I'm there, etc. WTF?!? REalizing I'm not a major threat, he explains that there is a felon on the loose in the area with a major man hunt in progress and I should vacate the area immediately. Huh? Uh, ok. No worries. As he drives off I contemplate my options. I just drove 45 min to get here, I'm already to go, and I'm pumped and jacked to ride. There are no options. I am riding, felons be damned. Soon I come across to other mtb'ers. I ask if they heard about the man hunt. They hadn't. I explain my run in with the cops and they seemed a bit freaked out as I pretended to be completely nonchalant. They decide to follow me around, which was fine by me. We never did come across the felon, but it was pretty cool to have the police copters buzzing over our heads, giving it a bit of a Hollywood feel. Ah, Freetown, my kinda town.


----------



## Bikeventures (Jul 21, 2014)

A naked dude jogging through the woods.


----------



## EatsDirt (Jan 20, 2014)

Chased a big kitty with a long tail and very large paws down a trail for around 50yds. I came around a blind corner and startled it, getting within 10 feet at one point and followed it at around 20mph until it darted off trail. It took a moment to process what had happened. The ravine the cat dropped into has a tight, remote feeling singletrack... one that always gave me the creeps.

Skaters might appreciate this one. I was as at the top of the lift at N* watching this dust coated guy going completely caveman on his bike trying to straighten his bars. He looks really familiar... but couldn't place him. I offer a tool, he refuses. While internetting a few days later I ran across a clip of John Cardiel slipping a pedal off a jump and slamming. Yep, it was Cards and presumably right after that clip. Pretty cool to see he's still charging hard, especially given his injuries.


----------



## MyDadSucks (Sep 6, 2017)

i have two, both in the last 12 months;

one was on a trail near my home that i rode pretty frequently until it became popular during quarantine. Guy was hiking up barefoot, holding his shoes in his hands. i stopped to ask if he was okay, and he berated me for riding my bike (technically biking is not illegal there). i told him he was wrong and he tried to hit me with his shoes, so lesson learned; don't be nice on the trails.

another time was up in angwin, on the fireroad climb out behind PUC. Guy was on the side of the fireroad, (not off of it, but on the edge), pooping while his dog watched, and then looked right at me. He seemed unfazed so i turned around and waited by a tree, facing the other direction, till he finished, to avoid anymore weirdness. I started climbing again and passed him while he was picking up his poop in a bag, he said hello and i nodded, and he said "just picking up after the dog here..."


----------



## chomxxo (Oct 15, 2008)

Great reads, had some similar encounters with wildlife as posted by others, as I lived for ten years in a wooded, remote area and bike commuted ~50 miles into the city. Here's two that were pretty crazy:

*I hit a deer on my bike*--actually it hit me. I regularly rode back home at night, and the deer acted just like they do with cars. It was dazed by my LED light up until the point of panic in close quarters, and it darted out at me. Thankfully I wasn't going too fast at the time, and it was a doe, so I got only some scratches.

On a night ride deep into the hills through some hunting trails, I came upon a dead-end grove. As I stopped to turn around, the brakes *spooked a large group of vultures in the trees*, which I couldn't see, only hear. I heard big, black flapping wings, all around me, and the trees moving as the big buzzards took off. It felt like a scene from The Lost Boys.


----------



## Buster (Jan 4, 2004)

One evening after work I was riding in my local park climbing a long fire road that connects the singletrack. Up ahead was a young lady walking with a dog and I planned ahead to do something to make some noise when I got closer so I wouldn't startle her. I put my head down to just grind along on the climb, and when I looked back up, she was squatted on the side of the trail with her pants around her ankles taking a poop I guess. Right about that time she saw me then jumped up and pulled her pants up and I rode on by. I saw her again later in a different part of the park but we both just kinda pretended that the above incident never happened. I don't understand why she thought she was in a good place to take a poop...it's kind of a busy place but we were well away from the parking lot and the facilities so I guess she couldn't hold it.


----------



## eddieshowcase (Nov 8, 2006)

Two things I've seen that I thought was crazy while riding a bike:

Friend ran over a rattlesnake, his front tire + snakes reaction kicked it up and it gets tangled wrapped up and around his cranks/legs as he pedals... the thing was wigging out like crazy, somehow he did not get bit after bailing and having to kick the snake off his legs.

One other time, I was coming down a long jeep road decent riding side by side with a friend. My buddy somehow picks up a razor blade in his tire from the trail, it sticks in the tire then lodges in his seat-stay and litterally slices/peels his tire open... and I mean Iike 50% sliced open right down the middle. No way to patch that one and we hiked out..


----------



## land-phil (Jul 30, 2016)

I was riding down a single track trail around Santa Cruz that went down and up a little valley with a bridge over a stream at the bottom. On the way down I heard this explosion, like someone was setting off fireworks really close by. I stopped, then heard all kinds of wood cracking and tree falling noises. and saw a bunch of stuff falling down on the other side of the valley. On the way up the other side, a huge tree had fallen over 20+ feet of the trail across 3 levels of switchbacks. Pretty much every smaller tree in its path was also knocked down over the trail. If I had been around 2 minutes faster I would have been somewhere right in the middle of the falling tree.

The weirdest part was the enormous boom when the tree first broke- it sounded like a bomb exploding, not at all natural. And then having to haul my bike over the destruction, with tons of little branches at the top of the tree and a giant trunk on the switchbacks further up the hill.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Bikeventures said:


> A naked dude jogging through the woods.


Picard?


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

A few years ago I crossed paths with a couple engaging in nefarious activities trailside; not sure if this was a paid endeavor or a loving couple. Nevertheless....it was odd.


----------



## 3blackbikes (May 4, 2011)

Ok this one has a bit of a lead-up, so bear with me:

I went on a scouting ride for a possible route for the famous Vapor Trail 125 (the original route was impassable due to rockfall over a road) in Salida, CO. Set out at dawn with an adventure buddy for an all-day ride. By 9 am we hit the Colorado Trail and summer thunderheads were already looming. The storm hit us on the final HAB up Fooses Creek on the Monarch Crest trail. Next was riding down Agate Creek in a full downpour, with hail, and temps had dropped to 40 degrees. We reached the bottom and were so caked in mud we dunked our full bodies and bikes in the creek. But the sun was back out, so we continued on the death march. 

The route we followed then climbed old Monarch Pass road, then continued north on the Continental Divide Trail beyond the ski area. We climbed forever, then descended to a very remote lake as the sun was setting. Then we got on some awful boulder-strewn road, then barely-there trail marked with cairns, to hike to the top of some mountain/pass. It was pitch dark and even with lights route-finding was not easy. By this time we were exhausted and my buddy was screaming out cuss words as I tried to keep optimistic that it wasn't that bad. But it was.

We finally got to the other side of the pass, the Alpine Tunnel road near a ghost town (Hancock) which is actually a really nice dirt road. But we were frozen, tired, hungry, and cranky. It was around midnight, we had been riding/hiking for about 18 hours at this point and weren't even close to being done. So we sat down in the road to put on more warm clothes and have a pity party. 

At this moment I looked up, and the biggest, fluffiest white house cat was rubbing itself and purring against my bike. It then came over to me for pets and back scratches and belly rubs. We were in the middle of nowhere with a gorgeous ghost white cat hanging out with us. My buddy thought we were hallucinating so I took a picture to look at later to see if it was real. It indeed was. I have no idea where that cat lived, he was fat and friendly and perfectly clean and cared for, and we were miles from any house or paved road. 

We eventually got out, but with more drama but this post is long enough I'll stop here. This is still our most favorite ride memory and campfire story.


----------



## ABQ Clydesdale (Dec 30, 2010)

Couple to add...

A few summers back I was riding my local loop in the Albuquerque foothills. On a smooth and high speed section where I would probably traveling at 17 or 18 mph, a Red Racer moving in sidewinder fashion crossed the trail directly in front of me. I couldn't believe how fast that thing was moving, and it's a good thing, as I missed it by about a foot.

Years earlier a riding buddy and I were exploring some new (to us) trails south of Tijeras, NM (Otero Canyon area, in case you know it), and I'm sure we had crossed well behind the military boundary for Kirtland AF Base. We were riding along a smooth double track and encountered 3 or 4 very large deer, but that's not the weird part. Shortly after seeing the deer we rode up to a gigantic (like 12 feet high and 30 feet wide) solid steel gate with enormous concrete footings on each side. There were no signs, no verbiage on the gate, no other markings. The obvious assumption is that this has something to do with the AF base, but we didn't stick around to find out.

Commuting home on the road bike there's a climb up a canyon to the top of the escarpment on the west side of town. It was dusk, and at the bottom of the climb I look up and see a large animal in silhouette about 1/4 mile ahead. At first I thought it was a dog, but had a long, curved tail, so in retrospect I think it was likely a mountain lion. By the time I got to where it was, there was no sign of it whatsoever, but very freaky to think that may have been my one and only mountain lion sighting. Makes me very much more aware and almost paranoid every time I ride that section at dusk or at night.

And last but not least, riding with the same buddy from story number 2 above, we come down a technical descent with him in the lead. There's a drop at the bottom, and he miscalculated and went over the bars. When I catch up I see that he went face first into a cut limb just below his eye. He had a huge gash and was bleeding pretty bad. I asked if he thought he could make it out, and he said he could follow me and asked me to lead. We high tailed it back to the truck, and I drove him to the ER, where they stitched him up (14 or 15 stitches I believe). He still has a scar, but the ointment he used to lessen it did a remarkable job, and you have to know it's there to really notice it. We went back a few days later and recovered the sunglasses lens that had popped out upon impact.


----------



## ABQ Clydesdale (Dec 30, 2010)

From yesterday, came over a blind rise and this guy was stretched straight across the trail. Unfortunately I ran over him, and he was very upset. Stayed in this position rattling and waiting to strike for about 2 minutes afterward. I quickly dismounted after getting past him maybe 20 feet to warn my riding buddy, who stopped about 20 feet short. We watched for about 5 minutes until he uncoiled and slithered off the trail well out of harm's way.


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

Two police detectives looking for a murder weapon.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

In Taos Ski Valley on the Northside Trails a few years ago I came across something truly unusual. While climbing a super steep section we rode directly past a brand new baby deer fawn that was still in it's placenta bag! We didn't stop and when we came back by about 20 min later it was gone, placenta left in the middle of the trail. Wow! We guessed the momma came back and cleaned her new babe off and took it away.

On another ride going up the Winsor Trail I came around a corner to find a little coyote in a stand-off with a small deer. They had obviously been fighting for a little while as both creatures were breathing super hard and the dirt was all scratched up on the trail where they were battling. As soon as they saw me, they bolted. I have no idea if I saved the little deer or if I cost the coyote its dinner! That was strange.

One other story...I was riding up a steep climb in town when I came around a tight corner to meet a black bear face to face. We both stopped, the bear bolted fast up the hill off trail and I immediately flipped the bike around and went downhill as fast as I could. Haha! We were both scared!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Last week a friend of mine came across a guy walking two goats. Another guy I know was chased and dive bombed by an owl- it struck his helmet twice.


----------



## JJ Welks (Jan 15, 2015)

I exited the trail to the trail head and was greeted by a bunch of cops who had created a perimeter around the area because of a guy on the loose. They just told me gtfo immediately.

i also saw a guy unicycling on single track once


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

In an obscure part of the forrest came across 2 massage tables and 2 naked women getting a full body massages by 2 less naked women.........


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

plummet said:


> In an obscure part of the forrest came across 2 massage tables and 2 naked women getting a full body massages by 2 less naked women.........


And then.....😛


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Scott O said:


> And then.....😛


I wish I could say "and then we ploughed them deep for 3 hours solid like every fake porn movie scene". But a alas no. We exchanged joking pleasantries and went on our way.


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

The trail itself.


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> I was doing a solo night ride in the fall back when I lived in the Midwest, and I stopped for a quick rest on one of the river trails that connects all of the singletrack on the system I was riding. I heard a rustle in the bushes next to me, and a baby deer came walking out of the woods. When I say baby, I mean this thing couldn't have been more than a day or two old. It barely had it's footing and was wobbling all over the place. He was maybe the size of a medium dog... Anyways, he wobbles over to my bike and starts nibbling on the knobbies on my tire. He wanders around the front of my bike for a minute, and then comes over and starts nibbling on my shoe in the same way he was my front tire. I just sat there with my jaw dropped. I saw the mom down the hill a little ways from us just staring at me, so I didn't make any sudden movements because deer can actually get aggressive. The baby finished nibbling on my shoe, looked up at me for a bit and then just wandered off. The mom circled around, jumped up the hill and her and the baby disappeared into the woods.
> 
> Craziest animal encounter I have ever had, by far. The only thing I can think is that it just walked towards my head lamp, and was young enough where it didn't recognize potential threats yet.


This story reminds me of a time about 15 years ago when I came upon a mama deer giving birth. The baby's head was just poking out when I came around the corner. I stopped about 30' away and watched as the deer was born. Mama licked it clean and in no time, the baby got to it's feet and wobbled away.


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

bikerider2 said:


> Crazy things over 20 plus years riding. 2 topless ladies one out for a jog the other modeling. I've seen multiple animal sightings: bobcat ahead of me on the trail dart into the bushes and come out a few seconds later with a rabbit in its mouth, 2 rattlesnakes entwined in their mating rituals. I once came across a recently rolled truck with the driver walking down the fire road swearing at himself. It's been a fun ride and looking forward to more crazy sightings the next 20 years.


I've also come up on topless models in the forest...phrasing!!!...


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

chomxxo said:


> Great reads, had some similar encounters with wildlife as posted by others, as I lived for ten years in a wooded, remote area and bike commuted ~50 miles into the city. Here's two that were pretty crazy:
> 
> *I hit a deer on my bike*--actually it hit me. I regularly rode back home at night, and the deer acted just like they do with cars. It was dazed by my LED light up until the point of panic in close quarters, and it darted out at me. Thankfully I wasn't going too fast at the time, and it was a doe, so I got only some scratches.


This reminds me of a time in the mid-90s when I was just getting into MTBing. I was riding down a paved section of road to a beach when all of a sudden a 4 point buck comes bounding down the hill perpendicular to the road. It leaps right in front of me, antlers nearly grazing my nose. Luckily, it cleared me. The road turned back on itself and I could see the deer continue to bound down the hill with 2 bobcats hot on its tail. As I came by, the bobcats stopped chasing the deer and instead loped alongside of me for a good 50 yards--like a foot or so off my front wheel. They weren't menacing, they were just out for a romp. Then, something else caught their attention and they were off on another adventure.


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

Rode by two morbidly obese men porking each other on a fallen log. The bottom guy was on his back with his package flopping in the breeze. I just kept pedaling.


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

TylerVernon said:


> Rode by two morbidly obese men porking each other on a fallen log. The bottom guy was on his back with his package flopping in the breeze. I just kept pedaling.


I used to ride through Golden Gate Park on the regular while I was in grad school. Sunday mornings were like a homeless orgy...lol


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

My riding partner was in front of me, I saw the deer in a flash, he nails it. He tried to ride out but was in a ton of pain. Found out later his arm was broken in 4 places. I'm guessing we were going about 22-25mph when it happened.


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

While not necessarily crazy, riding through Fernandez Ranch a couple days ago, I heard a loud _CRACK_ a few yards in front of me, up the hill. I looked up to see a 30-40' Oak tree collapse and then shatter. It was uphill from me and in a relatively clear section, so the shattered pieces literally cascaded down the hill for 15-20' like a wave of water. Mesmerized, I noticed a large branch-10' long by 18" and slightly bent in the middle- begin to roll down the hill in my general direction. Bounding it began to pick up speed--thump...thump, thumpthumpthump...THUD...thankfully it came to a violent stop-still a ways away.

I have heard trees fall dozens of times over the years. I have heard the dreaded _CRACK _and then seen a branch fall. And of course, I have seen the aftermath of 1000s of fallen trees, but this was the first time I witnessed the event in its entirety.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I once passed by a girl down on her knees going to town on her man. They were on the side of the trail at a lookout where the whole world could see.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Craziest was riding my home trails in the very early 90's. A mix of hills and orange groves. This is also where we partied. On a Saturday, mid morning, I rode up on police tape and dried blood covering the dry grass. Later that day I found out a close friend had been murdered out there the night before over a girl.

On a lighter note, I rolled up on two naked girls sunning themselves off the side of the McKenzie River Trail taking tokes off a bong. Yes, I stopped.

I rode from the house where I live now and rode up on two women in a Jeep with a flat out where the forest turns to desert. It was hot out but at least they'd found shade. They asked if I could change their tire so I got after it and found that the spare was flat. I pumped that 35" tire up with my mini pump LOL. This couldve ended like a Penthouse Forum story but those girls were huge.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^I would have made them help me pump up that tire. I think my arm would fall off before I could get that big of a tire filled up with a mini pump.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

John Kuhl said:


> ^I would have made them help me pump up that tire. I think my arm would fall off before I could get that big of a tire filled up with a mini pump.


It was one of those larger black plastic Blackburn pumps...but still.


----------



## eugenenine (Aug 2, 2018)

Scott O said:


> A prostitute had gone missing and eventually her body had been found in the Quincy Quarries which border the Blue Hills. They eventually arrested and convicted 3 scum bags of torturing, killing and dumping her body in the quarries. As it turns out the 'gentle burglar' who had been living in the Blue Hills was one of the 3. I'd looked this guy in the eye months earlier on the trail, initially assuming he was just another person enjoying the woods. Nope.


I guess you were lucky you weren't a prostitute.


----------



## eugenenine (Aug 2, 2018)

I've almost hit a couple deer. Ran over a black snake on a paved trail, just lifted my feet and rolled on, yelled back "snake" to those behind me.
I found a 10mm socket


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

eugenenine said:


> I guess you were lucky you weren't a prostitute.


Are you implying that I would not be a good prostitute?


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

I rolled up on a guy dropping a deuce about 5 feet from the trail. 

And this was a busy day in a super popular area.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

When I lived in Tokyo, I was out for a ride and spotted a roadway going though an arch surrounded by buildings and rode under it and found myself on a large enclosed loop road with an infield. I started riding around and noticed several cars and motorcycles in various stages of driving around the loop and also some traffic cones. I then realized I had just added another obstacle to the driver's training course; avoid the stupid gaijin on the bike.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

A couple years ago, my husband and I went riding with a friend to check out his "secret trail and dirt jumps". We were rounding a corner in a densely forested section, and there in the clearing was a photographer with all his lighting gear set up... happily snapping pics of a naked model. As we rode by, I turned and looked back at the model and realized it was a young male. We called 911 and the police met us at the trailhead. Our friend Gerry, led an officer who was on foot to the scene. The photographer was arrested.
What I learned 1) Secret trails aren't so secret 2) Always wear bug spray in summer 3) Do the right thing


----------



## eugenenine (Aug 2, 2018)

Scott O said:


> Are you implying that I would not be a good prostitute?


I'm guessing that you didn't since he let you live


----------



## Iranian-Mechanic (May 6, 2004)

Fuel smugglers in the Qeshm Is. in the strait of Hormouz..

Its for 2016 i found a double track on google earth and decided to try it............

it was a traverse trail crossing the island at its narrowest part............










At the end we thought we had found a secret beach.............and were chillin...............



















And talking to some marine wildlife.....










As we dont have such creatures at our home town....

Also some semi marine ones............!!!!!!










Then realized some one is lurking us on the beach cliffs...............and decided was time to leave...............as maybe they need some mountain bikes............!!

just as we took off................we saw Hilluxes with tankers on the back came and simultaneously large boats with large tankers on board docked too and pumps started emptying from the pickups to the boats..........










Poor men were just waiting for us to leave so they could do their job..........

we same some more Toyotas on the way back as well










Fuel s crazy cheap in this country.........petrol is now 11.5 cents per liter..........and have to mention each registered vehicle has a quota of 60 liters that is 5.5 cents per liter.............

Gasoline..........is even cheaper...its 2.3 cents per liter and the heavy vehicles have their quota as well .....that differs from vehicle to vehicle.......but its price is 1.1 cents........!!!!!!!!!!!!

Crazy not ????
And all time fuel is being smuggled out of our borders............Terrestrial & Marine both my locals and by some people that arent local...........and are not connected to the Gov.............at all................










from this route the boats go across the strait of Hormouz ................for like 100 Kms to Oman & UAE.....


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I unfortunately witnessed a confrontation between a rider's German Shepherd and a badger. The badger did not last more than 10 seconds. The dog was unscathed and carried on, as though nothing had occurred. It was loud while it lasted.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

this isn't crazy, more like 'neat'


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

You want crazy?

Last week I saw a woman, pedaling a bike, uphill.

She didn't have a phone on her bars. No earbuds. No bluetooth speaker either. She wasn't being shuttled, and she wasn't on an e-bike. No visible tats.

She even waved back at me.

IT.

WAS.

NUTS.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

What country was this in? 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

WHALENARD said:


> What country was this in?


More like what planet.


----------



## Tara-blyHappy (Aug 10, 2018)

Years ago, back in the early 90's, my friend and I did a night ride. It was a trail that would take you to up to some radio towers. We would usually time it where we would be able to ride the bottom part without lights. As we got a little higher, there were a few homes and a private road that we used a short section of. Once on the road we could go through the darkness and get past the homes to the rest of the trail. From there, the lights came on and we would ride to the top. It was a beautiful view of the city lights and well worth the big climb.

The ride down from the top consisted of a different trail down, so you could just fly down the mountain as far as your lights would let you see. Following a ridge line down and dropping down a couple steep spots, you ended up hitting a road. As you come down the road, you would hit a hairpin that would take you up a small slope, where we would then exit the road, back on to some single track that hooked in to the bottom of the original trail, back to our car. On this night, as we were just pedaling easily past the hairpin, there was a car pulled in to the pullout on the corner, with the trunk open. Standing at the trunk were three people. Two of them were dressed in some type of robes with hoods on them and the third person was just dressed normally. We slowed a little bit to see what was going on. They were loading or unloading something from the trunk that was (I swear this is what my friend and I both remember) wrapped in a tarp and looked about the size of a body. 

As soon as we saw that, we immediately pedaled as hard as we could to get up the little slope to get off the road to the trail. The one guy in regular clothing jumped on a motorcycle which we had not even seen, and started chasing us. We reached the top and cut down the trail, and he continued on down the road. We continued riding hard back to the car, had a beer and talked excitedly and a bit disbelievingly, about what we had just seen. Trying to figure out if it was something that could have just had a totally normal reason, and kind of spooked by what it could have been.

Back then, that hairpin turn was out a bit from any homes and people. Not long after that, some big expensive homes were built above that area on the ridge and later, a lot of homes were built at the top of the little hill where we exited the road for our escape. Many of the trails we rode then are gone. Now, that little pullout is an actual trailhead, and some new trails have been added that hook in to some of the trails we did ride. 

I watched the news for anything weird, or something about a missing person for a week or two. Never saw or heard anything. My friend and I will still bring it up every once in a while. One of the creepiest things I have ever seen. Doesn't sound like much when I write it down. Had this happened in the daylight, I'm sure it would not have hardly earned a second glance. Of course, these things never happen during the day. I guess you would had to have been there.


I'm sure it was nothing...


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

127.0.0.1 said:


> this isn't crazy, more like 'neat'
> 
> View attachment 1942907


That is the best thing ever. I need a stick, but not for ever


----------



## goyo46 (Feb 19, 2010)

Some crazy stories here...scary stuff too. We're the eyes and ears out there, don't be afaid to call the sheriff, or wildlife agencies, and report. I would claim that mountain bikers, with the terrain we typically cover at speed and stealth, are the biggest human presence in remote areas.

My first attempt at the AZ trail race, I came across a baby rabbit in the middle of the trail, just lying there. I stopped, then noticed a rattler coiled a couple feet away. He must have struck it moments before, and I was interupting his dinner...should have snapped a pic, but it was a race. Baby rabbits are incredibly cute, and I felt sorry for it, but snakes gotta eat!
Surprised a few lions also. One while I was descending switchbacks at a fast rate, it leaped from the upper hillside completely across the dirt road to the downhill side into the trees, must have been 30', an incredible feat of athletics.


----------



## Santa_Cruz_Mountain_Rider (Aug 15, 2021)

Nothing compared to some of the stuff I've read here but thought I would share anyways. I was riding with a buddy of mine when we ran into some wild turkeys. They started attacking us, but while I rode away my buddy's reaction was to ditch the bike and run. Dumbest decision. Told me the week after that he had gone back the next day to get the bike.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

craziest thing? so far watching my 11yr.old nephew almost fall off a cliff on Venom at Spider Mountain but the hand of God kept him on the trail and completely unscaved... full rear look on his face with his but on the low positioned seat and Both feet completely off the pedals!


----------



## eyre (Mar 23, 2007)

Early 2000's Shoreline trail in Salt Lake City - Ran into these robed people in the bottom of dry creek canyon. Was super hypoxic so didn't really think much about it other than how strange their clothes were. Dawned on me a few days later, when they were caught, that I had seen Elizabeth Smart and her kidnappers just a few blocks from where she was abducted.

The picture below was from a party in downtown SLC that several folks I know attended.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

eyre said:


> Early 2000's Shoreline trail in Salt Lake City - Ran into these robed people in the bottom of dry creek canyon. Was super hypoxic so didn't really think much about it other than how strange their clothes were. Dawned on me a few days later, when they were caught, that I had seen Elizabeth Smart and her kidnappers just a few blocks from where she was abducted.
> 
> The picture below was from a party in downtown SLC that several folks I know attended.
> 
> ...


Wait, are you saying several of your friends were at a party with Elizabeth Smart during her kidnapping? That's literally her in the picture? 
Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## eyre (Mar 23, 2007)

WHALENARD said:


> Wait, are you saying several of your friends were at a party with Elizabeth Smart during her kidnapping? That's literally her in the picture?
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Yea - people, obviously, did not realize who they were and apparently the abductors got very comfortable with being in public right before they were caught. The party was in a house that had a notorious level of wild - garish costumes, etc. so they would have seemed some level of "normal". 

Here is another picture from that party, not my pictures, there are tons of sighting reports throughout the Salt Lake valley leading up to their capture. But you can see from these pictures they were pretty hard to miss out on the trail...


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

eyre said:


> Yea - people, obviously, did not realize who they were and apparently the abductors got very comfortable with being in public right before they were caught. The party was in a house that had a notorious level of wild - garish costumes, etc. so they would have seemed some level of "normal".
> 
> Here is another picture from that party, not my pictures, there are tons of sighting reports throughout the Salt Lake valley leading up to their capture. But you can see from these pictures they were pretty hard to miss out on the trail...
> 
> View attachment 1955273


Dude! That is definitely crazy! You won the thread if not all of MTBR for the craziest shat I've ever heard.

Forgive me if this is crass, but surely them going unnoticed was in large part due to conditioning of existing in the culture of a city built around a religion of a carpetbagger who found disappearing gold plates in the woods. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## eyre (Mar 23, 2007)

WHALENARD said:


> Forgive me if this is crass, but surely them going unnoticed was in large part due to conditioning of existing in the culture of a city built around a religion of a carpetbagger who found disappearing gold plates in the woods.


Crass maybe, but likely not too far from the truth!


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

Back in 2015, at the stream crossing we came upon this...


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

RobLyman said:


> Back in 2015, at the stream crossing we came upon this...
> View attachment 1960543


Is that a turducken!?!?


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

Scott O said:


> Is that a turducken!?!?


Dead horse.


----------



## Amt0571 (May 22, 2014)

I crossed with a girl that was running in the opposite direction. I had to look back to check if I saw what I thought I saw. 

She was running topless with her top on her hand.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ I don't find that crazy. Really kind of nice.


----------



## walkerwalker (Jul 17, 2020)

That was me. Are you saying it's crazy I still have man boobs despite trail running?


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I have a few. 

Most recently, a biggish garter snake in the process of swallerin' a mouse. They were off the trail in the brush and duff-I wouldn't have seen them except that the mouse was crying out at the top of it's lungs. It was a pitiable sound but snakes have to eat. The snake was clearly distressed to have me looming over it while it was in the process so I didn't linger.

On two different occasions I've come across women squatting to pee just off the trail. Being a gentleman, I rode past, eyes forward, making no comment.

A big fat fellow hiking in nothing but boots and a loincloth. he was coming down a hill as I climbed and his crotch covering was flapping with his stride, exposing his junk with each step. I didn't actually process what I'd seen until I was past him.

A couple that had spread a blanket completely across a trail bridge and were having a picnic. When I rode up, they quickly dragged their food to the sides and invited me to just ride through the center of their meal. So I did.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Was laying on a big sandstone slab in the middle of nowhere Wyoming taking a break from riding and absorbing the heat when a shot ricocheted off the rock near me.

Another time in Wyo up in the bighorns, I ended up riding on game trails and dropped down into a ravine and came out of the underbrush into a group of guys pointing guns at me.

OH, the ghost light. Again in Wyoming, I'm sure it was just someone hiking SUPER FAST in the woods with a lantern. But it sure looked like a floating light moving through the trees flowing in and around, down and out of valleys... creepy!

CO out at Rabbit Valley, we were riding down a dry river bed and saw a bunch of snakes using the riverbed like a "snake road"...? We turned around!

In AZ, I swear to God a glow in the dark owl MONSTER right out of Scooby Doo swooping in on me riding in the dark by a chili field on the canal coming back from a SM nite ride. That was around the first Blair Witch movie and people were forever leaving stick "dolls" all over the place.

NM, I think the only cool things have happened while hiking/motorbiking; bear, buck, and a bobcat! (not at the same time) Though I remember the first time I saw a Horny Toad up in the Jemez mountains I was in total shock an awe. I thought a hawk must have picked it up in the desert and then dropped it WAY THE HELL UP in the mountains... I was blown away. To me it was like finding a dolphin in the desert or something...? But then a few years later I learned they have Horny Toads up in the mountains too... So no hawk ride...

OH, got one in NM. There are sometimes Ultralights that fly at night out in the desert and sometimes in groups and until they get close enough to hear the buzz of their motors they totally look like UFO's hovering/undulating in the night sky especially when they are coming right at you. I saw them several times before I figured out what they were. (wondered if they were military drones at one point?) There's a single flyer that's been out lately on night rides and they are low enough to hear their engine most of the time. Must be FUN!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

stiingya said:


> Was laying on a big sandstone slab in the middle of nowhere Wyoming taking a break from riding and absorbing the heat when a shot ricocheted off the rock near me.
> 
> Another time in Wyo up in the bighorns, I ended up riding on game trails and dropped down into a ravine and came out of the underbrush into a group of guys pointing guns at me.
> 
> ...


OH... I forgot... I came up on a nude model shoot here in NM. It seemed like pretty amateur stuff? The set up. I've come up on regular model shoots of various professionalism many times. But this is the first time the Photographer came running out asking me to wait a minute and then when it was OK to go by she was in a blanket.


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

I've seen homos doing butt stuff in the park.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Good for them.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

TylerVernon said:


> I've seen homos doing butt stuff in the park.


Wasn't that a line from the Louie Armstrong song, "What a Wonderful World"?


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

ABQ Clydesdale said:


> Couple to add...
> 
> A few summers back I was riding my local loop in the Albuquerque foothills. On a smooth and high speed section where I would probably traveling at 17 or 18 mph, a Red Racer moving in sidewinder fashion crossed the trail directly in front of me. I couldn't believe how fast that thing was moving, and it's a good thing, as I missed it by about a foot.
> 
> ...


I've seen that gate! It looks like something from Jurassic park huh!! I'm pretty sure I got a picture, I'll have to look for it...

You have to wonder what the heck they built that for. It's far enough away from most of the base, doesn't make sense out in the middle of nowhere? Unless there was something out there back then?? (OR maybe it's a secret base and that's the real reason for the withdrawal!  ) Really weird cause the gate looks strong enough to stop a tank? But it's not part of a wall or something to actually provide security? And I remember it being on a hill/grade? So like if you were going to provide security for something/stop people you'd think you'd do it at the bottom of the hill, or at the top?


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

Couldn't sleep, read through this whole thread. Great stories!!


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Funoutside said:


> Good for them.


Hopefully it's a park near you then lol

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

Funoutside said:


> Good for them.


User name checks out.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

stiingya said:


> I've seen that gate! It looks like something from Jurassic park huh!! I'm pretty sure I got a picture, I'll have to look for it...
> 
> You have to wonder what the heck they built that for. It's far enough away from most of the base, doesn't make sense out in the middle of nowhere? Unless there was something out there back then?? (OR maybe it's a secret base and that's the real reason for the withdrawal!  ) Really weird cause the gate looks strong enough to stop a tank? But it's not part of a wall or something to actually provide security? And I remember it being on a hill/grade? So like if you were going to provide security for something/stop people you'd think you'd do it at the bottom of the hill, or at the top?


Can't find a gate pic. I see pics from the top of the fire lookout back in 04 or 05 from when I was exploring out past the "Peligro" signs. Bummer. Probably nobody cares about this. Just never heard anyone mention the huge dino gate before. Pre smart phones, so not in my google photos. (I used to use a stretchy binoc chest strap to hold my digi camera while I rode back then)

Maybe someday I'll find it on an old HD? Should have been better about what I did with photos. I know I lost a bunch from my first cameras and phones... Ah well...


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

November 2021. Night ride at 6:30pm-pitch black out. Went to our nearest, legal singletrack. There were dozens of cars in the parking lot--and what I love about night riding is seeing the lights of your fellow mtbr's strung out in the hills and valleys. So very cool!! The wife and I were doing our usual 15 mi loop. The last 3 or so miles are all dbl track, fire road. There's one 1/2mi dh on the fire road, then a climb, then flat gravel back to the parking lot. You can easily hit 35+ mph on the dh. However, night riding with a headlamp and handlebar lights is different. I may have been going to close to 30mph on the DH when the entire forest lit up in incandescent yellow and the air pressure felt reversed...I look up to see we are in the flood lamps of 2 helicopters! 

Weird part is we encountered 16 other riders on the trail and were the only ones to be spotlighted. No explanation on this. Uncertain if they were military, police, or the local traffic chopper. 

Location: Lost Valley. Parking lot: The Mound.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

bingemtbr said:


> November 2021. Night ride at 6:30pm-pitch black out. Went to our nearest, legal singletrack. There were dozens of cars in the parking lot--and what I love about night riding is seeing the lights of your fellow mtbr's strung out in the hills and valleys. So very cool!! The wife and I were doing our usual 15 mi loop. The last 3 or so miles are all dbl track, fire road. There's one 1/2mi dh on the fire road, then a climb, then flat gravel back to the parking lot. You can easily hit 35+ mph on the dh. However, night riding with a headlamp and handlebar lights is different. I may have been going to close to 30mph on the DH when the entire forest lit up in incandescent yellow and the air pressure felt reversed...I look up to see we are in the flood lamps of 2 helicopters!
> 
> Weird part is we encountered 16 other riders on the trail and were the only ones to be spotlighted. No explanation on this. Uncertain if they were military, police, or the local traffic chopper.
> 
> Location: Lost Valley. Parking lot: The Mound.


They're watching you because of your posts on MTBR.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

bronxbomber252 said:


> Taking your words literally...
> 
> A couple of Mongoose mating... mongoose are crazy, and these two were [email protected]€#ing, and is a thing I saw while riding


Reminds me that I saw racoons mating on a solo night ride. They made a ton of noise. Totally ignored me right next to them, so I got the message and didn't join.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Years back as I was getting ready to start a ride (up at the Frederick, MD Watershed), a dude was just pedaling back to the lot. 

He had a huge triangular flap of skin hanging away from his face (top of eye/ear line down to lower jaw). I offered to drive him to the ER and he declined. Opened up his car, got one of those break/freeze ice packs, slapped it on his gaping maw and proceeded to drive away


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

edubfromktown said:


> Years back as I was getting ready to start a ride (up at the Frederick, MD Watershed), a dude was just pedaling back to the lot.
> 
> He had a huge triangular flap of skin hanging away from his face (top of eye/ear line down to lower jaw). I offered to drive him to the ER and he declined. Opened up his car, got one of those break/freeze ice packs, slapped it on his gaping maw and proceeded to drive away


Is that something a cannibal might see that would trigger their mouth to water and create some hunger pangs? Asking for a friend.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Scott O said:


> Is that something a cannibal might see that would trigger their mouth to water and create some hunger pangs? Asking for a friend.


If only I had fava beans and a fine Chianti with me...


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Cow fell off a 100-ft cliff and landed about 2-feet behind me on a bike. Almost crapped myself. I asked the highway dept to put up a falling cow sign, they were not humored by my suggestion


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

The cow was on a bike? That is pretty crazy. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

WHALENARD said:


> The cow was on a bike? That is pretty crazy.


I was riding the bike and the cow landed behind me. A second difference in the timeline and I would have been famously dead.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

^ yes, but what about the poor cow?


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

John Kuhl said:


> ^ yes, but what about the poor cow?


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Scott O said:


> Is that something a cannibal might see that would trigger their mouth to water and create some hunger pangs? Asking for a friend.


Eww gross. No. It's way too rare. 
Answering for a friend.


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

John Kuhl said:


> ^ yes, but what about the poor cow?


The rancher told me that the insides of that cow was like jello, 100% loss.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Late last summer I saw five dead grizzlies in a single day. All done execution style -- single shot to the head.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

MattiThundrrr said:


> Eww gross. No. It's way too rare.
> Answering for a friend.


Hmm...I think we may have a friend in common.


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Super E said:


> Cow fell off a 100-ft cliff and landed about 2-feet behind me on a bike. Almost crapped myself. I asked the highway dept to put up a falling cow sign, they were not humored by my suggestion
> View attachment 1962961


Was gonna say, sign that cow up for Red Bull Rampage!


----------



## ABQ Clydesdale (Dec 30, 2010)

stiingya said:


> I've seen that gate! It looks like something from Jurassic park huh!! I'm pretty sure I got a picture, I'll have to look for it...
> 
> You have to wonder what the heck they built that for. It's far enough away from most of the base, doesn't make sense out in the middle of nowhere? Unless there was something out there back then?? (OR maybe it's a secret base and that's the real reason for the withdrawal!  ) Really weird cause the gate looks strong enough to stop a tank? But it's not part of a wall or something to actually provide security? And I remember it being on a hill/grade? So like if you were going to provide security for something/stop people you'd think you'd do it at the bottom of the hill, or at the top?


Just saw your reply here. Yes, very very weird. Did you find any pictures?


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

mikesee said:


> Late last summer I saw five dead grizzlies in a single day. All done execution style -- single shot to the head.


At least you didn't cross the grizzly that shot them.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/video-bull-charges-rider-at-long-distance-off-road-event.html


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

O.
M.
G.
How stupid are people? A giant heap of angry muscle and bone, tipped off with giant spikes, and you decide to startle it from behind? I stop and give way to wild turkeys when I see them! If there was anything remotely bull-like in my path, I could probably find a better place to be.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

I blame the spectators. If I'm the bull and I hear the, "Hey hey! Whoa whoa!!" guy and that annoying lady in the 2nd video, I'm goring people in the ass left and right just to mess with those spectators.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Rattlesnakes, bears, etc, are pretty common on the trails in Colorado. Dead folks not so much.

On a really long ride, some kids caught my attention as I rode by them...I thought they were just harassing me for fun, but no...they showed me where they found a dead guy in the bushes.

Called the cops, who got there amazingly quickly. Per my neighbor cop, it turned out to be a homeless guy. He said that we were lucky that we didn't turn him over as his face had been eaten off by rodents...


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

Crashed ufo.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Buster Bluth said:


> Crashed ufo.


I saw a UFO while riding. I couldn't ID it. It looked like a pin ball. A silver sphere. It was motionless in the sky for around 45 minutes before it drifted off over the Coast Range in a straight line. The area (McMinnville, OR) is pretty famous for UFOs and town even has a UFO festival.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

milehi said:


> I saw a UFO while riding. I couldn't ID it.


Err...


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

milehi said:


> The area (McMinnville, OR) is pretty famous for UFOs and town even has a UFO festival.


And I think it's a safe bet that if I did a little research I'd find that part of Oregon is also pretty famous for the production of and ingestion of some high powered weed.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Scott O said:


> And I think it's a safe bet that if I did a little research I'd find that part of Oregon is also pretty famous for the production of and ingestion of some high powered weed.


I was partial to all the really good beer there.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

ABQ Clydesdale said:


> Just saw your reply here. Yes, very very weird. Did you find any pictures?


LOL, sorry only seeing your reply today... months later. No. I spent hours looking, I even looked on some other old hard drives. Even started up a couple of old phones!  Very frustrating that I wasn't better about making sure I was keeping old cell phone/camera pics...

There's a thread on it, but no pics... Wonder how much the fine is for riding out there these days? 

My brother sometimes shoots with some of the para rescue guys who train out in the withdrawal. I'll ask him if they've ever seen it/know what it is? I'd think they are probably not going to be near the "edge" of the withdrawal? But worth a try...


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

A stop sign that I saw earlier today

Not just any stop sign, no.

I considered a few answers.
The night I was attacked by a 400 pound wild pig.
The time my rented blow-up raft was bitten by a great white shark.
The time I gave a girl my extra bottom bracket at the end of a ride from Oregon to la Paz BCS. I still think about how pretty she truly was. _First time for everything_. 15 years later I still thank my lucky stars. 
what about the stop sign. The stop sign Joe Biden sent to the San Ysidro Port of entry. Three weeks ago Ukrainian people were camped at the line between the USA and Mexico. Two weeks ago, Russian asylum seekers showed up. The Ukrainians left or got asylum. The Russian camp grew from ten to twenty to fifty to... .. were they looking for Ukrainian bio lab employees to follow to their new jobs? Were they .. .. . Mexican police (unusual cooperation.) made them move away from the border. Border means leaning on the border blocks. 
CBP said, "we are not allowed to talk about it."
Joe Biden sent a stop sign to protect the southern border between Tijuana and San Diego. A stop sign. 
*
*


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

You need your Craziness Scale recalibrated. There is no way a stop sign is crazier than a 400 pound wild pig. Perhaps an 11 billion dollar incomplete wall, but a stop sign?


----------



## ABQ Clydesdale (Dec 30, 2010)

stiingya said:


> LOL, sorry only seeing your reply today... months later. No. I spent hours looking, I even looked on some other old hard drives. Even started up a couple of old phones!  Very frustrating that I wasn't better about making sure I was keeping old cell phone/camera pics...
> 
> There's a thread on it, but no pics... Wonder how much the fine is for riding out there these days?
> 
> My brother sometimes shoots with some of the para rescue guys who train out in the withdrawal. I'll ask him if they've ever seen it/know what it is? I'd think they are probably not going to be near the "edge" of the withdrawal? But worth a try...


Yup, read through the thread in the NM forum. With all the craziness in the world today, you could tell me that gate protects pretty much anything, and I would find it believable!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

MattiThundrrr said:


> You need your Craziness Scale recalibrated. There is no way a stop sign is crazier than a 400 pound wild pig. Perhaps an 11 billion dollar incomplete wall, but a stop sign?


I thought it was 15 billion when it was suppossed to be paid for by our Compadre's to the south... 



ABQ Clydesdale said:


> Yup, read through the thread in the NM forum. With all the craziness in the world today, you could tell me that gate protects pretty much anything, and I would find it believable!


Then you should believe there is no Nuclear waste or materials at KFAB, it's all a cover for the Alien Bigfoot Hybrid Soldiers... that apparently don't know how to go around really huge metal gates that attach to nothing else...


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

MattiThundrrr said:


> You need your Craziness Scale recalibrated. There is no way a stop sign is crazier than a 400 pound wild pig. Perhaps an 11 billion dollar incomplete wall, but a stop sign?


Last year the border patrol had 2,000,000 encounters with illegal immigrants. Over the last couple of weeks a growing number of Russians were camped at the pedestrian crossing. Eating, sleeping, leaning on the border wall. Close enough to sneeze on CBP as they check for passports. FJ Biden sent a stop sign to solve the problem. Oh, he also sent some yellow tape. Do you feel safe now?


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

I'm in Canada, we let everyone in. I feel very safe.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I've got two crazy things, both happened on BMX bikes way back when I was a child before I ever had seen a mountain bike.

*** Listen right now, if you get upset (like I do about terrible crimes) please skip this post. *** Seriously.

You have been warned.

I grew up what can only be called poor white trash on the outskirts of Pasadena, TX. Ever seen the movie Urban Cowboy? That place. BTW, that movie was more accurate than you could ever imagine. My single mom use to take me to Gilley's when I was a child of about 10-13 years of age while she was out drinking.

Also worth noting is that real biker gangs use to roll around that area at that time. My childhood friend's mom always had them pulling up delivering drugs on our street, which reminds me I have another biker story in addition to the 2 below. I don't mean these modern biker/ lawyers trying to act like Marlon Brando in the Wild Ones in their $4K leather ensemble that's never seen rain on there $28K HDs, I mean real bikers. Dangerous men.

Anyways, in my neighborhood were some sand pits where material had been dug out for construction I presume and they must have hit a water table as they flooded with water. This area called 'The Pits' to the neighborhood became a trash dumping sight. The water was actually beautiful but people had been dumping old trash out there, old cars, etc. for decades.

** WARNING** Story one: one of the neighborhood kids came around and told us there was a naked lady at The Pits. We hopped on our BMX bikes and began the 5-10 minute bike ride. We got there and there was a poor naked woman washed up on the shore, she had a barrel BBQ pit tied around her neck, in a hanging noose as she had been assaulted & drowned. I was about 10 and I'm 50 now and can still picture it perfectly and it haunts me. We stood there gawking and the police showed up and shooed us off. We were on a cliff looking down and I still remember riding off and getting to a fence and being too small to lift my bicycle over the fence and an older kid had to come back and throw my bike over the fence for me.

Story two: Same Sand Pits. Did I mention that there was a sweet BMX track out there with jumps and berms? So I went out there at about the age of 11 to ride my bike and a Biker gang pulled in, maybe 30 of them. You could hear them from a distance riding in. I hid behind what I recall being a shredded couch and an old refrigerator that had been dumped. I thought I hid well but unfortunately their path in passed right where I was hiding. I buried myself man. So then they are maybe 120' away from me in a little clearing and the HDs all go in a circle. I'm peaking over the trash at this point watching. All of the bikers get off their bikes. Two of them stick out their left wrists and get tied together by another biker. They are each then handed a knife and everyone stands back and at some point they are told to go, and like something out of the movies they begin to fight swinging the knives. It doesn't last long, maybe 15-20 seconds, and one of them gets stabbed in the torso and drops like a rock. The other one doesn't keep stabbing him or anything. He uses the knife to cut off the rope typing them together. The gang then gets on their bikes, they are kickstarting them cause these are old school HDs. They all ride off leaving the one guy there lying holding his stomach lying in a ball on the ground moaning. He is definitely alive and definitely hurt. They rumble out and I hop on my Mongoose and haul ass out of there.

Story 3 is much more mundane: Me and the neighborhood kids are hanging on our bikes in front of the kid's house that I told you always had bikers pulling up and stuff. A biker looking all rowdy pulls up making a big scene, noise and all, and he is carrying a shotgun on him. He gets off his bike to walk in looking as cocky as ever while the entire neighborhood kids are watching and the hollow stock on his shotgun pops open and out falls a bag of white powder. We all start laughing and super sheepishly the big bad biker scrambles to pick it up, drops it again, then grabs it and runs in to the house.

My mom rented that home from my Grandpa and he sold it in around 2010, for $42K. LOL

My childhood has definitely been a motivating factor in my life to never subject my kid and family to what I experienced and to be successful. Many more terrible effed up things occurred, but they don't involve bikes so I'll stop.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

**** dude... at least you used the tragedy to move forward for the better... dam


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Suns_PSD said:


> I've got two crazy things, both happened on BMX bikes way back when I was a child before I ever had seen a mountain bike.
> 
> *** Listen right now, if you get upset (like I do about terrible crimes) please skip this post. *** Seriously.
> 
> ...


Wow, totally crazy! Impressive that youve been able to rise above your upbringing. And you (along with trifox) have the green light to post bike or non-bike stories any time.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

MattiThundrrr said:


> I'm in Canada, we let everyone in. I feel very safe.


I don't know how safe you should feel. We're doing our family vacation up north this summer.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Crazy? Two Mexican police ladies holding a Ukrainian baby. About 13 steps from the border two Mexican Ladies singing a lullaby to a day or two old Ukrainian baby. Smiling, laughing, holding the baby up for me to smile at as I squeaked my bicycle brakes. I looked at the mother for the third time. Watching her get blown up, and killed, on the propaganda chanel, by a Russian bomb at a maternity hospital, 1. Watching Fox news, waiting in a bread line in kyiv, 2. At the San Ysidro Port of entry, 3. Did you see anything that crazy around noon 3-28-22
Not a joke, this really happened. This woman was on tv twice. Filmed in a war zone. She faked, or should I type they faked her death, a nine months pregnant woman in a maternity hospital. About 12 hours ago she was at the border seeking asylum.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Post the links please. If this was on a major network, it's published on YT. Not the in-person border crossing obviously. 

Thx

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

One time I saw a guy on TV who looked JUST like my brother. Turns out "people look similar" is a more simple answer than a secret group paying actors to pretend to be my sibling.

If you were setting up a gigantic conspiracy, why wouldn't you pay the actors to stay out of sight. Why would you use them in multiple storylines? Amateur hour!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

And if she was part of this, I don't think she would later be "at the border seeking asylum".


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

That was my point actually.

But people see what they want to see.


----------



## RJ Emm (10 mo ago)

Scott O said:


> Wasn't that a line from the Louie Armstrong song, "What a Wonderful World"?


That cracked me up! Thanks!


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

chrisx said:


> Crazy? Two Mexican police ladies holding a Ukrainian baby. About 13 steps from the border two Mexican Ladies singing a lullaby to a day or two old Ukrainian baby. Smiling, laughing, holding the baby up for me to smile at as I squeaked my bicycle brakes. I looked at the mother for the third time. Watching her get blown up, and killed, on the propaganda chanel, by a Russian bomb at a maternity hospital, 1. Watching Fox news, waiting in a bread line in kyiv, 2. At the San Ysidro Port of entry, 3. Did you see anything that crazy around noon 3-28-22
> Not a joke, this really happened. This woman was on tv twice. Filmed in a war zone. She faked, or should I type they faked her death, a nine months pregnant woman in a maternity hospital. About 12 hours ago she was at the border seeking asylum.


I almost made some smart arse comment. But if this isn't trolling, honestly you should speak to someone.


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

COTarHeel said:


> What's the craziest thing you've seen or situation you've found yourself in while riding? Personally, rounding a bend and suddenly having the grass on either side of the trail on fire for about 100 yards takes the cake for me. I know y'all got some stories too so let's hear 'em!


Bobcat few feet away 😅😂.
hikers camping on trail compete blocking it.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Stewiewin said:


> Bobcat few feet away 😅😂.
> hikers camping on trail compete blocking it.


This happened to me last year on a night ride. Some folks had pulled off the road and set up camp right on top of the trail entrance. It is a rocky, tilted tiny spot. I imagine they set up after dark and had no idea there was a trail there. I hopped off my bike, walked through their campsite, said hi, and warned them that there might be a pile of riders and hikers coming through in the morning. They seemed clueless but at least pleasant enough.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

He recycles


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

chrisx said:


> He recycles


I saw a guy like that on a bike pulling a large homemade trailer filled with recycables. He was on a mid 80s Ritchey. I turned around and met him at the recycling center and bought it off him. He had a low level GT in the trailer so he was good to go. It turned out he'd dumpster dived both bikes. The Ritchey was a rare 17' frame but the bike was all there. I polished all the scum off it and flipped it to a collector.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

chrisx said:


> He recycles


Choo choo!!!


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

milehi said:


> I saw a guy like that on a bike pulling a large homemade trailer filled with recycables. He was on a mid 80s Ritchey.


Charlie started a thread in the VRC section that's just PACKED with stories like that. It's worth a look:








Blue Collar Classics


I have a bike collection, but I'm not a collector. I just hang onto most of my bikes, and I started riding a long time ago. You guys would hate me for my Ritchey P-21. Once one of the coolest MTBs you could have, I got it in 1994 when my 1987 American Breezer was stolen. It is now my town...




www.mtbr.com


----------



## garlic-breead (8 mo ago)

not on a ride but worth sharing, in eastern Washington kayaking i was minding my own business when i saw a guy in a jet ski run ofer a goose..... let me explain the guy was moveing towards the goose on his jet ski and they the goose flew away on the surface of the water. the guy chased the goose overtook it, the goose went under the jets ski and a goose did not come out form under the jet ski. also saw an albino moose on that same lake, i was crazy pure white with beaty red eyes, turns out the moose dubed "milly the moose" by some locals hung-out around the lake a lot and enjoyed watching boats and kayakers.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

garlic-breead said:


> not on a ride but worth sharing, in eastern Washington kayaking i was minding my own business when i saw a guy in a jet ski run ofer a goose..... let me explain the guy was moveing towards the goose on his jet ski and they the goose flew away on the surface of the water. the guy chased the goose overtook it, the goose went under the jets ski and a goose did not come out form under the jet ski. also saw an albino moose on that same lake, i was crazy pure white with beaty red eyes, turns out the moose dubed "milly the moose" by some locals hung-out around the lake a lot and enjoyed watching boats and kayakers.


What lake was this?


----------



## powdertrax (Oct 10, 2014)

Suns_PSD said:


> I've got two crazy things, both happened on BMX bikes way back when I was a child before I ever had seen a mountain bike.
> 
> *** Listen right now, if you get upset (like I do about terrible crimes) please skip this post. *** Seriously.
> 
> ...


I thought you were going to say that they started shooting at the fridge you were hiding behind


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

stiingya said:


> LOL, sorry only seeing your reply today... months later. No. I spent hours looking, I even looked on some other old hard drives. Even started up a couple of old phones!  Very frustrating that I wasn't better about making sure I was keeping old cell phone/camera pics...
> 
> There's a thread on it, but no pics... Wonder how much the fine is for riding out there these days?
> 
> My brother sometimes shoots with some of the para rescue guys who train out in the withdrawal. I'll ask him if they've ever seen it/know what it is? I'd think they are probably not going to be near the "edge" of the withdrawal? But worth a try...





ABQ Clydesdale said:


> Yup, read through the thread in the NM forum. With all the craziness in the world today, you could tell me that gate protects pretty much anything, and I would find it believable!


I finally found the picture when I wasn't looking for it. Disappointing though cause there's no scale to show how huge it is....


----------



## ABQ Clydesdale (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh wow, the one we came across was actually different. It was completely solid. It was closed and had to be at least 10 feet high and 30 feet across.



stiingya said:


> I finally found the picture when I wasn't looking for it. Disappointing though cause there's no scale to show how huge it is....
> 
> View attachment 1988068


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

I saw two big fat naked bikers, in the woods off seventeen having sex. How am I supposed to chip with that going on?


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm going to revive this thread. I was at a race this year and came up on a truck crashed head on into a tree. A bunch of drunk good ole boys were tearing up the forest service road and the truck got away from them. Nobody had their seatbelt on and they were thrown everywhere in the cab. They come to, don't want anyone to call the police, and the ambulance for the race ended up showing up after I left to render aid. These guys got airlifted to the hospital.


----------



## NC_Foothills_Rider (11 mo ago)

A top 3 becuase they're all notable.

Riding with my then girlfriend now wife around Lake Kincaid in Alexandria LA, and we came upon a couple laying in the trail having sex. They jumped up real quick. I thought it was hilarious, my girl was embarassed lol.

Seeing the mountain unicycle guy riding up Wolf Branch at Benk Creek (loose rocky climb) in Asheville. He was literally shaming everybody out there on 2 wheels just by existing. And he didn't even have a suspension seatpost.

An young women trail running at least 5 miles from the parking area at Bent Creek, wearing painted on tights, a sequined top, and full jewelry, makeup and hair. She was very good looking (9/10 NGL). Just not what you'd expect to see on th trail alone, dressed like that, so far from the parking area. I mean some of them dress that way at the gym but its very atypical for the sporty outdoorsy chicks.


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

chrisx said:


> He recycles


He looks like the homeless guy a seen getting arrested last Wednesday in that same exact spot, which is in downtown San Diego. I was staying right across the street at the Westin.


----------



## Nomad77 (May 21, 2021)

I rode past a mirror once, dude in it was ugly as hell!


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Another mountain biker wearing spandex, a gun holster, a gun, and no helmet.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

stripes said:


> Another mountain biker wearing spandex, a gun holster, a gun, and no helmet.


Totally protected...


From what, I have no idea


----------



## PJJ205 (Aug 9, 2018)

Got a new bike recently and decided to spend the weekend up at Snow Summit in Big Bear, CA to figure it out. Spent a couple of days riding with newer riders so I took it easy with them, but on the day I was scheduled to go home, a very fast friend of mine joined me on some of the hidden trails in the back. He told me to drop first so knowing that he races CAT 1, I basically put in my best effort to not hold him up. Although the trail I was on is not well trafficked, every once in a while you'll encounter other riders, but usually not hikers. Not this time...

I came around a tight corner as fast as I could and immediately saw a dude naked in the middle of the trail. I didn't know what to say so I just yelled sorry and kept going as fast as I could to not hold my buddy up. When we got to the bottom of the trail, I looked back at him to make sure I wasn't imagining what I had just seen, but he confirmed it and pointed out that his lady friend was also naked and trying to hide behind a tree. I don't know why they chose the middle of the trail when there were so many places to hide just mere feet away, but they got caught. Best part was that the dude initially tried to cover up as I was heading right towards him then he just gave up and nonchalantly said "no worries" as if he was in the wrong when we blasted past. Not even mad at em... gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

dysfunction said:


> Totally protected...
> 
> From what, I have no idea


My husband and my friend John were on that ride. It's a popular XC ride around here (Buffalo Creek), and after he left, we just all three stared at each other, then laughed.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Not sure it's that crazy, but recently on a ride, I caught a whiff of putrefaction. A lot of our trails are in urban creek bottoms, so they get all kinds of detritus washed in from streets and city areas during rains, etc. that can give rise to some funky smells at times, so I didn't pay it much mind.

Well, a few miles later, in a low section of the trail, I came across the carcass of a large, deceased raccoon. 😪🤮 It appeared to have some head injuries and looked fairly fresh, although was getting ripe and was the source of the smell. Strange.

It seems rare to see anything dead on the trails as something usually comes and drags it off for consumption, apparently. I have seen a few dead snakes, but often as not, they will be gone on the next lap, 10-20 minutes later. Maybe because it was so big, there was nothing else to drag it off and other raccoons (likely dragger-offers) aren't into cannibalism.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

I think mtbr needs to changes it's name to deadanimalsandnakeddudes.com. Just sayin.


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

In the grand scheme of things, this isn't a biggie--more of a WTF moment, I guess. Last year when I was doing a session at the Whistler bike park, I came upon an older couple on one of the easier trails riding rigid bikes, and I mean like boulevard cruisers, with the upright seating stance and all. And they were calmly riding down the trail at slightly more than a walking pace, obviously unclear on the concept.

Leaving aside the question of how they got those bikes up the mountain (did the lifties let them load?) or even what their goal was (we rode the Whistler Bike Park, y'all!), I have to wonder if they bought two day passes just so they could ride down once (because I didn't see them again that day).


----------



## ShakyDog (Oct 24, 2019)

A peacock (the bird you filthy animals)

Steve


----------



## Ih8Hondas (5 mo ago)

Anyone in the Albuquerque area probably knows about the old truck (pretty sure it's an old Ford Ranger) in the trees next to the Powerline trail. It's actually the main picture for Powerline North in trailforks. Found it when I was out on the dirt bike one day after struggling up that trail.

I swear the thing had to have been airlifted up there. It has no significant mods to make it capable enough to drive up to that location. As far as I could tell there was no evidence of it having come down the hill and simply come to rest there. And if my airlift theory is correct... why?

Maybe someone who's lived here longer has the story behind it. If so, I'd love to hear it because that thing has me totally mystified.

I have seen plenty of animals (dead and live) and a nudist or two but I don't consider those things that crazy. Just absolutely blows my mind that that truck somehow ended up there.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I caught a glimpse of my face in a pond once years ago.
Still have nightmares to this day or is it night of that hideous atrocity of mother nature.


----------



## Eno Esool (Mar 30, 2021)

Last week I turned into a local trail and found a 40 something year-old guy with his phone in his left hand and his pants around his ankles. Stunned, I circled back and took a picture of his vehicle in the parking lot (it was the only vehicle). I called the local PD and as I was giving a description he came out, got in his truck and left. Hung up the phone with the PD and returned to the trail ONLY to find a bag of crystal meth right where he was standing. I picked up the bag (gloved hands) and called the PD back to come and pick it up. As I was waiting for the PD the man returned. I assume he figured out he had dropped his meth. As he was turning around in his truck the PD showed up and he took off. The PD didnt even bother chasing him. They tested the baggie and it was positive for meth and they told me I did the right thing by taking it and calling them. 

We live in a resort destination in Florida and I had believed that **** like that happened somewhere else....guess not.

But that is the CRAZIEST thing I have seen so far.


----------



## Shinscrape (5 mo ago)

My friend and I were doing a 2 hour bike ride on our road bikes and we were on a bike path and a seagull was in the middle of the path. My friend tried to swerve around it and the bird went the same direction and did a full circle around the wheel and back to the ground. We both couldn't believe it and felt horrible for the bird, but there wasn't much else he could have done as it was a huge down hill as well.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Rounded the corner of part of my local trail that's next to a creek and caught a woman in full squat either peeing or taking a dump. This part of the trail has access for launching kayaks in the creek, so I always expect to run into someone there but why decide to drop trou in the middle of what's clearly a trail and next to the creek which other boaters will probably see you is beyond me.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

matadorCE said:


> caught a woman in full squat either peeing or taking a dump. This part of the trail has access for launching kayaks in the creek,


I think I'll need to work this into a conversation sometime.

Wife: Honey, we need to go. What's taking so long?

Me: Hang on, I'm on the shitter. I just need to launch a kayak then I'll be right out.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Scott O said:


> I think I'll need to work this into a conversation sometime.
> 
> Wife: Honey, we need to go. What's taking so long?
> 
> Me: Hang on, I'm on the shitter. I just need to launch a kayak then I'll be right out.


Where the hell have you been?
=sParty


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> Where the hell have you been?
> =sParty


Sorry, Sparty. Been busy launching kayaks.


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Scott O said:


> launch a kayak


Added to the lexicon.
That's gold, Jerry. Gold!


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

TwiceHorn said:


> Not sure it's that crazy, but recently on a ride, I caught a whiff of putrefaction. A lot of our trails are in urban creek bottoms, so they get all kinds of detritus washed in from streets and city areas during rains, etc. that can give rise to some funky smells at times, so I didn't pay it much mind.
> 
> Well, a few miles later, in a low section of the trail, I came across the carcass of a large, deceased raccoon. 😪🤮 It appeared to have some head injuries and looked fairly fresh, although was getting ripe and was the source of the smell. Strange.
> 
> It seems rare to see anything dead on the trails as something usually comes and drags it off for consumption, apparently. I have seen a few dead snakes, but often as not, they will be gone on the next lap, 10-20 minutes later. Maybe because it was so big, there was nothing else to drag it off and other raccoons (likely dragger-offers) aren't into cannibalism.


Sounds like a hawk. Hawks pick up their prey, then drop 'em. The fall kill most animals. It may explain the head injury and disappearing dead snakes.


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

I once found a freshly killed turkey with an intact egg poking out of the carcass.

It was an omen, but I couldn't parse it. This was around the time my company was pressing me to move across the country (to the "best town" in the 2nd worst state in the country) and my wife was instead pressing me to move across town (to a better school district). It worked out all right so far.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Darth Lefty said:


> I once found a freshly killed turkey with an intact egg poking out of the carcass.
> 
> It was an omen, but I couldn't parse it. This was around the time my company was pressing me to move across the country (to the "best town" in the 2nd worst state in the country) and my wife was instead pressing me to move across town (to a better school district). It worked out all right so far.


You should visit a psychic reader to get a full explanation. Definitely an omen.
=sParty


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

bingemtbr said:


> Sounds like a hawk. Hawks pick up their prey, then drop 'em. The fall kill most animals. It may explain the head injury and disappearing dead snakes.


This was a jumbo '****. Probably 30 lbs. And in pretty dense woods.

But yeah, birds are probably big carcass removers.


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

Sparticus said:


> You should visit a psychic reader to get a full explanation. Definitely an omen.
> =sParty


Looking way back in the thread I already posted this story on page 2


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Stopped an arsonist.


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

Bassmantweed said:


> Stopped an arsonist.


Dang, care to elaborate?


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

Monty219 said:


> Dang, care to elaborate?


There was a high fire alert / warning due to drought. I was riding my local trail and me and a buddy were paralleling a road and smelled smoke. We went a little further and there was a kid lighting a fire in the woods, on the side of an old prison structure. As soon as he saw us he jumped in his bronco and took off. The fire had not spread much at that point so we were able to stomp it out. Called police who basically couldn’t do much at that point.


----------



## Monty219 (Oct 26, 2020)

Bassmantweed said:


> There was a high fire alert / warning due to drought. I was riding my local trail and me and a buddy were paralleling a road and smelled smoke. We went a little further and there was a kid lighting a fire in the woods, on the side of an old prison structure. As soon as he saw us he jumped in his bronco and took off. The fire had not spread much at that point so we were able to stomp it out. Called police who basically couldn’t do much at that point.


Wow! Good job. Thats nuts.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Darth Lefty said:


> Looking way back in the thread I already posted this story on page 2


Oops. Guess I better circle back.
=sParty


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

Flying down Jabberwocky in Ashland, coming around a large berm and came right up on a huge black bear next to the trail. We spooked the sh** out of each other, I yelled out something, who knows. I could have reached out and slapped him on the ass with my left hand. I've come across quite a few bears, but usually hear them crashing through the bushes and trees after seeing me. This time I didn't, turned my head slightly as I was cruising, he was just staring at me.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Getting licked all over the face by a bull. 0/10 would not recommend.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

yzedf said:


> Getting licked all over the face by a bull. 0/10 would not recommend.


Saw a bull once, never got that close (thankfully)


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## mtwitch19 (Oct 27, 2021)

COTarHeel said:


> What's the craziest thing you've seen or situation you've found yourself in while riding? Personally, rounding a bend and suddenly having the grass on either side of the trail on fire for about 100 yards takes the cake for me. I know y'all got some stories too so let's hear 'em!


On a night ride a few years back we ran into a bunch of bats. I mean a bunch. They were on the ground and would fly up and fly along with us. Several bounced off of me. I had one cruising along just off my shoulder. I looked at him, he looked at me and just kept going. Another one flew right in from of my bars. I watched this bat butt flying along for maybe 100 yards.
Another time, I was riding out at Whiskeytown when we saw something move ahead and realized it was a mountain lion. Went down there and was looking up at the ridge thinking that it went that way. Suddenly realized it was down by my feet maybe 10 feet away in a grape bush. We moved off maybe 50 feet away and watched it for 15 - 20 minutes. It just watched us. licking it's paws. We finally decided to ride on. Made me realize that I've probably ridden right past them many times. I would not have seen this one except I was looking hard for it and then it moved.


----------



## vitaccop (Jul 26, 2006)

A couple of years ago I saw a large scorpion carrying 1/2 of a big dead roach... the front half. I guess he had already eaten the back half and was taking the tasty treat back to his home for later snacking.


----------



## RLTW (5 mo ago)

On a ride across the Everglades I saw a pickup which had just passed me hit a monster of a vulture. The vulture had been snacking on something next to the road and flew right in front of the pickup, which hit it at about 60 mph. The vulture was stuck in the grille, still alive and wiggling around, but neither the driver nor I wanted to try to pull it out. The driver, a big Seminole, simply got back in his pickup and continued driving.


----------



## jannmayer (10 mo ago)

My experiences have been pretty tame in comparison. I've seen a topless photo shoot, and I had a garter snake lunge at me when I was on my road bike.

The strangest thing was when I reached the top of a small hill near my house. There was a boy, maybe 4 or 5, with his dad. When he saw me, he said "That biker is going to DIE!". I don't know if he doubted my ability to descend the easy trail from the peak, or if he expected something more sinister. That was more than 15 years ago, although eh will be right eventually.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

A modified shopping cart with go-cart wheels on the front. 








This guy passing out free beer free cigarettes and free marijuana.








He was walking down 101, the Oregon Coast bike route, far from town.


----------



## Wabatuckian (9 mo ago)

I have nothing to add at this time. Just don't see a convenient way to subscribe to the thread without posting.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Wabatuckian said:


> I have nothing to add at this time. Just don't see a convenient way to subscribe to the thread without posting.


The Follow button


----------



## Wabatuckian (9 mo ago)

dysfunction said:


> The Follow button


Know what? I'm an idiot. I'm on the phone and not the desktop, so I didn't see it right off. 

Thank you.


----------



## powdertrax (Oct 10, 2014)

Bassmantweed said:


> There was a high fire alert / warning due to drought. I was riding my local trail and me and a buddy were paralleling a road and smelled smoke. We went a little further and there was a kid lighting a fire in the woods, on the side of an old prison structure. As soon as he saw us he jumped in his bronco and took off. The fire had not spread much at that point so we were able to stomp it out. Called police who basically couldn’t do much at that point.


That pos must be a local, can’t be hard locating a bronco


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## Ih8Hondas (5 mo ago)

You need a telephoto lens, my friend.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

I got nothing that tops seeing a Specialized TdF Angel. Wow. Came across a 4' long timber rattler and later on the same ride smelled what can only be described as foul. My ride buddy said the stink was a bear. We never saw the bear and are thankful for that.


----------



## Preston67 (Mar 20, 2008)

not the most striking or unusual thing I've seen (already posted previously in this thread) but my buddy and I started a late evening ride in the forest last month and we looked down from a bridge we were crossing and saw a lone, naked and very attractive woman lounging by the river. As an enthusiastic mountain nudist myself I've been waiting 30 years to see that ! I figured that going down and introducing myself and sharing our mutual hobby might not go over so well though with her or my lovely wife though.

I have now stopped riding as I've clearly reached the top of the mountain. 

Ah just kidding, I also saw a darling little Bobcat kitten last week bounding down the trail on its big fluffy oversized paws ! Much "thicker" but really no bigger than my house cat. So cute ! I was considering where mom might be though as I wasn't 100% sure it wasn't a cougar kitten.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

dysfunction said:


> Saw a bull once, never got that close (thankfully)


This reminded me of a time I was road riding and there was a bull just standing in the road. I patiently waited for it to go on about its day.


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

More funny than anything--riding in Bert Flinn park the other day along the off-leash gravel road, and some dog was chasing a cyclist and barking, but with a big stick in its mouth that it refused to drop.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

There was a guy target shooting (at the trail signs) at a trail head the other day. That's not so abnormal, but he hightailed it out of there when he saw me. That was odd.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I was going to post about the time I saw a naked guy sitting on the trail, or the time I saw a couple getting intimate leaning on the hood of a pickup truck along a power line road, but looks like that’s all been covered already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

One of our trails pop out onto a Forest Service road where I saw a turkey hunter with decoys on the road and he's just sitting there looking in my direction. 

Another time I was playing basketball when someone told me they saw my friend crash while they were turkey hunting. I never saw them.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

DennisT said:


> More funny than anything--riding in Bert Flinn park the other day along the off-leash gravel road, and some dog was chasing a cyclist and barking, but with a big stick in its mouth that it refused to drop.


I bet that if the cyclist didn't have the stick in his mouth he wouldn't get chased.


----------

